# Old Aero Craft Duck Boat



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

Does anyone have an old Aero Craft Duck boat made in St. Charles that is laying around and they want to get rid of? Not a canoe but an old style duck boat? Let me know. [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## LSCflatsman (Oct 31, 2007)

Check the classifieds... this is listed for $500... 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=9498&cat=2


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i have one, have to pry it from me tho. =)


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i have one, have to pry it from me tho. =)



I'll give ya a hundred bucks or fill your pickup with gas for that hunk o' tin.  :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

GoneFishin said:


> I'll give ya a hundred bucks or fill your pickup with gas for that hunk o' tin.  :lol:


i have to admit, they are one of the coolest duck boats ever made. only thing that really sucks is they are kinda heavy or i would still use it. Back in the day i used to run a 15hp evinrude on it....you could pull a water skier with it if ya wanted :yikes: we retired it out of respect for the boat...i didn't want the dikes to ruin it. Dikes kinda hard on them old boats.

for those that have never seen one,


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Aluma-craft made one thats similar. Last one I saw sold went for $1350. They punt like bathtub as all the aluminum boats did. Good beater for trapping though.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Funny , I don't remember that thing at his old house. How is he? Does he still have 4 foot high piles of broken decoys at his new house?
Does he have a house? Last I heard, he was living in a trailer. I think he lost the house on the Chemmie.


----------

